# 💦 Uống nước khi mang thai, bao nhiêu là đủ?



## Thanhloan94 (14/9/21)

Khi mang thai, bạn không chỉ phải cẩn thận về chế độ ăn uống mà còn phải đảm bảo bổ sung đủ lượng nước. Vậy mẹ bầu cần uống bao nhiêu nước là đủ?





 Các chuyên gia khuyên mọi người nên uống 8 ly nước mỗi ngày để giữ cho cơ thể khỏe mạnh. Tuy nhiên, trong thời gian mang thai, chế độ ăn uống cũng như lượng nước uống hàng ngày sẽ thay đổi. Vì vậy, mẹ bầu phải uống từ 10–12 ly/ngày (bao gồm cả nước lọc, nước canh, nước trái cây hay sữa,..). Nguyên nhân là do bạn đang cung cấp nước cho cả bạn và thai nhi.





Những lợi ích của nước trong thời kỳ mang thai
- Phương tiện vận chuyển chất dinh dưỡng.
- Trợ giúp hoạt động bài tiết của cơ thể.
- Giúp tăng lượng nước ối quanh bào thai.
- Giảm nguy cơ nhiễm trùng đường tiết niệu.
- Giảm triệu chứng ốm nghén.
- Ngăn ngừa táo bón.





 Những lưu ý khi uống nước:
- Uống nước sạch dù ở bất cứ đâu.
- Sử dụng nước đun sôi không để quá 2 ngày hoặc nước đã được xử lý qua thiết bị lọc chuyên dụng.
- Uống nước thường xuyên, không đợi tới khi khát mới uống.
- Không vì khát mà uống quá nhiều nước cùng một lúc, nên chia thành từng hụm ngụm nhỏ.
- Nếu sử dụng nước đóng chai hãy kiểm tra cẩn thận hạn sử dụng. Tuyệt đối không nên sử dụng loại có BPA (Bisphenol). Hợp chất nhân tạo thường được sử dụng để làm hộp nhựa, có thể tiết ra chất làm ô nhiễm nước.
--------------
Genlab - Viện Công Nghệ ADN và Phân Tích Di Truyền





 Địa chỉ: 112 Trung Kính, Hà Nội





 Website: genlab.vn/





 Insta: instagram.com/genlab.112trungkinh/






 Youtube: youtube.com/channel/UCXzimwyN3v0Xo1x0xyEW8jw






 Hotline: 0968 589 489  - 1800 9696 73 (miễn phí )


----------

